# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  errore intestazione fattura

## silvia rosa4578

la società mia assistita ha operato una fusione per incorporazione negli anni passati, con conseguente estinzione della società fusa e della relativa partita IVA.
da un controllo sulle fatture d'acquisto del 2009  -2010 -02011- ( G.F. ) ci siamo accordi che una ditta fornitrice  ha continuato ad intestare le fatture alla vecchia società estinta. Ho chiesto nota di variazione per tutti gli anni, però, mentre per gli anni  2010 - 2011 posso risolvere per il 2009 i verificatori mi hanno chiesto di fornirgli qualche sentenza o qualche appiglio che faccia rientrare l'errore tra i FORMALI ; VISTO CHE L'ATTIVITA' HA LA STESSA INSEGNA LA MERCE E' STATA SCARICA NELLO STESSO LUOGO ED E' STATA PAGATA DALLA SOCIETA' RISULTANTE DALLA FUSIONE che peraltro era proprietaria delle intere quote della società fusa. 
ringrazio anticipatamente per l'aiuto

----------


## robil

> la società mia assistita ha operato una fusione per incorporazione negli anni passati, con conseguente estinzione della società fusa e della relativa partita IVA.
> da un controllo sulle fatture d'acquisto del 2009  -2010 -02011- ( G.F. ) ci siamo accordi che una ditta fornitrice  ha continuato ad intestare le fatture alla vecchia società estinta. Ho chiesto nota di variazione per tutti gli anni, però, mentre per gli anni  2010 - 2011 posso risolvere per il 2009 i verificatori mi hanno chiesto di fornirgli qualche sentenza o qualche appiglio che faccia rientrare l'errore tra i FORMALI ; VISTO CHE L'ATTIVITA' HA LA STESSA INSEGNA LA MERCE E' STATA SCARICA NELLO STESSO LUOGO ED E' STATA PAGATA DALLA SOCIETA' RISULTANTE DALLA FUSIONE che peraltro era proprietaria delle intere quote della società fusa. 
> ringrazio anticipatamente per l'aiuto

  Da una lettura di un commento del sole 24 ore all'ultima circolare ministeriale n28/2011 che disciplina la tardiva fatturazione (ipotesi ben più grave e varia rispetto alla vostra), posso indicarvi questi riferimenti di prassi CM 180 del 98 (violazione formale) .   
In ogni modo è evidente l'errore prettamente formale e che non da luogo a violazione di base imponibile II DD e II II. Non vedo cosa possano eccepire e accertare i controllori. Sarebbe veramente un assurdo leggere un accertamento in cui riprendono i valori fiscali per assenza di documentazione a supporto. 
----
Circolare 77 2001 
3.1 Nozione di "mera" violazione formale 
L'articolo 10, comma 3 della legge n. 212 del 2000 prevede, tra l'altro, la non punibilità di quei comportamenti che si traducono in una "mera violazione formale senza alcun debito d'imposta".
In attuazione di tale previsione, la disposizione recata dal comma 5-bis dell'articolo 6 del decreto legislativo n. 472 del 1997 stabilisce, come già detto, che non sono punibili le violazioni che, oltre a non incidere sulla determinazione della base imponibile, dell'imposta e sul versamento del tributo, non pregiudicano l'attivita' di controllo dell'amministrazione finanziaria.    Spero che i verificatori non eccepiscano che ...sia di ostacolo all'azione accertatrice.. se cosi non è la circolare è chiara e non mi pare ci sia bisogno di altri riferimetni normativi.

----------


## silvia rosa4578

> Da una lettura di un commento del sole 24 ore all'ultima circolare ministeriale n28/2011 che disciplina la tardiva fatturazione (ipotesi ben più grave e varia rispetto alla vostra), posso indicarvi questi riferimenti di prassi CM 180 del 98 (violazione formale) .   
> In ogni modo è evidente l'errore prettamente formale e che non da luogo a violazione di base imponibile II DD e II II. Non vedo cosa possano eccepire e accertare i controllori. Sarebbe veramente un assurdo leggere un accertamento in cui riprendono i valori fiscali per assenza di documentazione a supporto. 
> ----
> Circolare 77 2001 
> 3.1 Nozione di "mera" violazione formale 
> L'articolo 10, comma 3 della legge n. 212 del 2000 prevede, tra l'altro, la non punibilità di quei comportamenti che si traducono in una "mera violazione formale senza alcun debito d'imposta".
> In attuazione di tale previsione, la disposizione recata dal comma 5-bis dell'articolo 6 del decreto legislativo n. 472 del 1997 stabilisce, come già detto, che non sono punibili le violazioni che, oltre a non incidere sulla determinazione della base imponibile, dell'imposta e sul versamento del tributo, non pregiudicano l'attivita' di controllo dell'amministrazione finanziaria.    Spero che i verificatori non eccepiscano che ...sia di ostacolo all'azione accertatrice.. se cosi non è la circolare è chiara e non mi pare ci sia bisogno di altri riferimetni normativi.

  grazie per chiarezza e la solerzia Silvia

----------

